# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Venture !

## cherokee

Hope you had a very happy birthday Venture  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Many happy returns Venture.  Hope you had a great day!  :Smile:

----------


## Thumper

Happy Birthday,forgot to post on here yesterday,at least i got you on FB tho lol xx

----------


## Venture

Ah thank-you very much.   Sadly not on here much of late more an FB person now.  I had a great day and nice of you all to think of me.  :Smile:

----------

